# Which one to buy???



## hawkeye321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys should i buy philips shp1900 or shs390???


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Philips SHP 1900 are very good choice for the price they offer. they cover your ears completely & provide o.k noise isolation. they are durable & good in a general purpose from movies to gaming. listen to music may be not that heart filling as the bass is lacking & also  it is not that high end. but it do offer good stereo sound. they are adjustable & the cushion over the ear tips are also nice & the cord is long enough. Been playing crysis 3 using these they sound really good for the price.


----------



## hawkeye321 (Jun 26, 2013)

They are better than shs390 na?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 26, 2013)

If you are looking for good pair of headphone's to listen to music while on the move then go for shs 390 headphone's if you are looking for over all  good headphones to use at home then go with Philips SHP 1900..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 26, 2013)

Both lack Bass seriously!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Both lack Bass seriously!



SHP 2000 and 2500 are good for their price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 27, 2013)

One more vote for SHP2500.....


----------



## sandynator (Jun 27, 2013)

my vote for SHP 2500 & SHP 2000

My SHP 2500 Completed almost 3yrs of rough used & Still going strong.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 27, 2013)

The Philips SHS 390 rest at 382 Rs at flipkart & Philips SHS 1900 at 450 Rs. both have good review for casual use. towards the end it comes towards investment Philips SHP2500 Headphone rest at Rs. 723.00 if ops is willing to invest them +1 from me too ....


----------

